# Lost In Translation



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> alright so i got my cruze and i bought it in quebec " french land", and when i use the hands free button the computer prompts me in french, ive changed the language to english threw the config menu but she still speaks french! how do i get that sexy computerized voice to talk to me in english??????


Take it to your dealer, have them re-program the computer. The language setting on your car only applies to the words that pop up on your stereo, but since your car was manufactured to be sold in a French speaking area, the rest of the car is hard wired to be French.

As a side note, did you recently move to Quebec, or simply don't want your car to speak in French? Because from what I've learned in my three years of high school French, is that Quebec-ians love French, and prefer to be seen as French, instead of Canadian.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i was born and raised in british columbia canada so im an anglophone , im in the canadain forces posted to a french military base, i would prefer my car to be all english


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Your dealer should be able to tell the computer to change the language for good. I'm assuming the car's going with you to the next base, so re-selling it in Quebec would be a non-issue.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

yes, it was re programmed by the dealer, it has to do with on star . he pushed the on star button and went through the settings to change it to french by voice command, why didn't i think of that !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

haha I'd think some would consider a sexy french voice talking over the speakers as an upgrade!


----------

